# The Big Bang Theory "The Tenure Turbulence" (OAD 4/4/2013, Spoilers)



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I'm not sure if that helps to clarify what position Raj, Sheldon, and Leonard have or not. I would guess if they're all trying to get tenure that they are currently... adjunct lecturers, perhaps? I would say that this does seem to indicate strongly that they aren't post-docs, at least not anymore.

I would have to say, AFF raised a very good question about Penny tonight.... although personally, the "how" doesn't really seem to be a particularly important question. 

(Someone is welcome to re-post the screen grab of this episode from last week's thread. I won't complain too much. )


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I think it makes it crystal clear what positions they have: Nothing that even vaguely resembles any position a faculty member at a research university has ever had. 

Tenure is not competitive. You earn tenure by winning a tenure-track position (i.e., an Assistant Professorship), and then putting in several years of fairly grueling teaching and research. You then apply for tenure, and are granted or denied it on the basis of the quality of your teaching and research.

If somebody with tenure dies, it doesn't mean they give somebody else tenure. It just means there is an opening in the department. It might be filled by a tenured professor (from another institution), or a tenure-track position (filled by a national job search). 

But this show, as has been noted in the past, does not take place in an actual physics department. It takes place on a sit-com set, where behavior and situations are governed by the desire to make millions of people laugh, not by what happens in physics departments.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ok, ok, fair enough.  That said, the closest real-world analogue to their very fictional positions would probably be adjunct lecturer, I'd guess.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Ok, ok, fair enough.  That said, the closest real-world analogue to their very fictional positions would probably be adjunct lecturer, I'd guess.


But adjunct lecturers aren't eligible for tenure. In fact, adjunct lecturers are hired for the very purpose of having teachers to whom you never have to give tenure.

Nope, it's clearly just fantasy-land, with no correlation whatsoever to real academic life.

Four posts, and we're still on topic!

Wow, Penny's breasts sure looked feloniously drunk tonight...


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Hello Big Guns!


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

They could just be (non adjunct) Lecturers. Lecturers can be given tenure and are part of the faculty, but do not hold the title of "Professor". My mother was a tenured lecturer for the University of California for 30 years (until she died).

Of course, Lecturers don't typically do research. They only teach.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> (Someone is welcome to re-post the screen grab of this episode from last week's thread. I won't complain too much. )














YCantAngieRead said:


> Are they at a funeral???


As a matter of fact, yes, yes they are.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Penny..your shoes are untied.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Penny's dress.

Dayum.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

They're real and they're spectacular.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Mars Rocket said:


> They could just be (non adjunct) Lecturers. Lecturers can be given tenure and are part of the faculty, but do not hold the title of "Professor". My mother was a tenured lecturer for the University of California for 30 years (until she died).
> 
> Of course, Lecturers don't typically do research. They only teach.


And of course The Boys rarely do research, and never teach. 

Arguing about what faculty positions The Boys have is like arguing about what basketball position Derek Jeter plays. It could get lively, sure, but it would be utterly meaningless.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And of course The Boys rarely do research, and never teach.


Let's bring this discussion back on topic? Can we have more discussions and screengrabs of "The Girls". - Penny's girls, that is! 

Yowza!


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

What were the lines?

Leonard "Do it"
Penny removes her jacket for the 'reveal'
Sheldon "Did she do it yet?"


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

JYoung said:


> YCantAngieRead said:
> 
> 
> > Are they at a funeral???
> ...


Actually, I think it was a memorial service.

Bazinga!!


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I have to say, Raj's reaction to "the pups' was priceless!


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

So has Raj taken the drunken criminal title from Penny??


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

Hank said:


> Actually, I think it was a mammorial service.


Nice.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Waldorf said:


> Nice.


May they REST in peace...


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm a psychic GENIUS.


----------



## rosieambles (Jan 22, 2013)

Graymalkin said:


> They're real and they're spectacular.


I was waiting for that.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Leonard: You realize you might kill some of them.
Penny: Oh, then you all can get tenure.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

"So no matter how lousy you are at your job they won't fire you? Sounds like being a waitress at the Cheesecake Factory."


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

loubob57 said:


> "So no matter how lousy you are at your job they won't fire you? Sounds like being a _*pretty*_ waitress at the Cheesecake Factory."


FYP


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I liked the first part with all the guys discussing tenure with their gurlie friends, hated the middle part at the gym ( I fast forwarded through that), loved it when Howard imitated a Mercat. His hand moment was great!

Penny must have had some heavy duty push up technology.

How can AFF look so yucky on this show but really be such a cutie in real life? I guess the cloths really _do _make the woman.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Penny might not have been committing a felony this episode, but she made me want to commit one!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

eddyj said:


> Penny might not have been committing a felony this episode, but she made me want to commit one!


Well, Leonard was impersonating a scholar trying to get tenure, which must be a felony. So Penny is obviously guilty of accessory to somebody impersonating a scholar trying to get tenure.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

No doubt, Penny had liquor in her purse and was going to force it on to the Tenure Committee.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

replaytv said:


> How can AFF look so yucky on this show but really be such a cutie in real life? I guess the cloths really _do _make the woman.


That's certainly a matter of interpretation. 

How'd Kripke evolve into a character that is so personable and conniving. Early on he was as inept at social interaction as the rest of the guys.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Ment said:


> That's certainly a matter of interpretation.
> 
> How'd Kripke evolve into a character that is so personable and conniving. Early on he was as inept at social interaction as the rest of the guys.


Because he's so wovable.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

loubob57 said:


> Sheldon "Did she do it yet?"


This made me laugh out loud.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I really wish they would A) Give Raj some medicine that works so he can talk to women normally. His bit about being drunk and an ass is getting old. B) Have Penny move on to an office job or something, maybe work at the University in admissions. They don't have scenes at her work anymore so they need to move on from that.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

mwhip said:


> B) Have Penny move on to an office job or something, maybe work at the University in admissions. They don't have scenes at her work anymore so they need to move on from that.


But that's not the career path of an actress. To get an office job would be to admit that she'll never be a movie star!


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

One thing I didn't get and kept waiting for the tie-in and it never arrived, was WHY the girls were pushing so hard to get the guys to the memorial service. There was definitely some artful conniving on both Amy and Penny's part that went well above and beyond just being supportive girlfriends. Similarly, it seemed that from the start, Howard was manipulating the others to go to the service. Not being eligible for tenure, he had no motive here and claimed he was going to show support to a colleague but he didn't seem to actually know the guy more than any of the others and he seemed MUCH more interested in getting them to go than in the service itself. Again, I kept waiting for the big reveal of what he got out of it and never saw one.

The basic plot seemed to be pulled from the Big Book o' Sitcom Plots and the nerd jokes were draped attractively over it, which is one of the things that initially turned me off about the series---when I feel like they could swap the science jokes for chronic womanizer jokes and then slip the whole script into 2 1/2 Men or for hippy jokes and stick it in Dharma & Greg, etc. then I don't enjoy the show. I want a show ABOUT nerd life not about generic sitcom life with extra science jokes.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Maybe the girls just wanted to go somewhere besides watching old Star Trek EPs.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Polcamilla said:


> The basic plot seemed to be pulled from the Big Book o' Sitcom Plots and the nerd jokes were draped attractively over it, which is one of the things that initially turned me off about the series---when I feel like they could swap the science jokes for chronic womanizer jokes and then slip the whole script into 2 1/2 Men or for hippy jokes and stick it in Dharma & Greg, etc. then I don't enjoy the show. I want a show ABOUT nerd life not about generic sitcom life with extra science jokes.


This was my biggest complaint about the show early on. It's gotten much better since then with the addition of more girls, but I think it still sometimes resorts to old sitcom plots with science jokes.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Polcamilla said:


> One thing I didn't get and kept waiting for the tie-in and it never arrived, was WHY the girls were pushing so hard to get the guys to the memorial service. There was definitely some artful conniving on both Amy and Penny's part that went well above and beyond just being supportive girlfriends. Similarly, it seemed that from the start, Howard was manipulating the others to go to the service. Not being eligible for tenure, he had no motive here and claimed he was going to show support to a colleague but he didn't seem to actually know the guy more than any of the others and he seemed MUCH more interested in getting them to go than in the service itself. Again, I kept waiting for the big reveal of what he got out of it and never saw one.


Were we watching the same show? I thought this stuff was explained perfectly well.

The guys wanted to go to the service because the tenure committee would all be there and they knew it would be a good opportunity to schmooze.

Howard wanted them all to go because he knew it would create chaos among them and he would get to sit back and enjoy the carnage.

Amy wanted Sheldon to get tenure so he would be able to afford to buy a house, get married, and start a family. She wanted to go to the memorial service because it was on their date night and if she didn't, she wouldn't have gotten to hang out with Sheldon that night.

Penny wanted Leonard to get tenure because it's something he wants. She wanted to go to the service because she knew she'd be able to help him flirt with the tenure committee.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Howard wanted them all to go because he knew it would create chaos among them and he would get to sit back and enjoy the carnage.


Meerkat fight.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Were we watching the same show? I thought this stuff was explained perfectly well.
> 
> The guys wanted to go to the service because the tenure committee would all be there and they knew it would be a good opportunity to schmooze.


They can explain until they're blue in the face, but it doesn't explain away the way the real world works. Whatever positions the guys might have, they aren't in tenure-track positions.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> They can explain until they're blue in the face, but it doesn't explain away the way the real world works. Whatever positions the guys might have, they aren't in tenure-track positions.


Yes, we already discussed that. It's not at issue here. Polca wanted to understand the motivation as it existed WITHIN THE STORY and I explained. How it would work in the real world is irrelevant.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Polcamilla said:


> The basic plot seemed to be pulled from the Big Book o' Sitcom Plots and the nerd jokes were draped attractively over it, which is one of the things that initially turned me off about the series---when I feel like they could swap the science jokes for chronic womanizer jokes and then slip the whole script into 2 1/2 Men or for hippy jokes and stick it in Dharma & Greg, etc. then I don't enjoy the show. I want a show ABOUT nerd life not about generic sitcom life with extra science jokes.


Amen

Hmmm.... what kind of job could Penny go into that would fit with the standard starlet trying to happen?..Maybe she could get a bit part in a sitcom called something like "8 Simple Rules for Dating My Teenage Daughter"??

Or better yet, let's have return to her real life sport of tennis and try to make a comeback in the sport. Then we could see her in skimpy little tennis outfits and maybe have a cameo of the former tennis star Ywanna Cornucopia . 
http://www.superiorpics.com/anna_kournikova/pictures/6389_koourn66212_picture.html
http://www.cardboardcutouts.com/cut...-bang-theory?gclid=COKzxeTYtLYCFa9aMgodnSsAjg


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JYoung said:


> No doubt, Penny had liquor in her purse and was going to force it on to the Tenure Committee.


You know, a new community member would wander into BBT threads and be soooo lost.

(Oops, I said "lost")


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mwhip said:


> I really wish they would A) Give Raj some medicine that works so he can talk to women normally. His bit about being drunk and an ass is getting old. B) Have Penny move on to an office job or something, maybe work at the University in admissions. They don't have scenes at her work anymore so they need to move on from that.


Maybe but I loved how Bernadette was trying to sober him up so he would shut up.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> The guys wanted to go to the service because the tenure committee would all be there and they knew it would be a good opportunity to schmooze.


I understand the guys. I don't get the girls AT ALL. Amy is smart enough to know that Sheldon getting tenure does not give her an automatic Happily Ever After (any more than NOT having tenure is keeping her from one---remember, Sheldon has a salary surplus as it is.).

Penny also made no sense. When has she ever wanted to, pretty literally, whore herself out to a bunch of eggheads? Especially given that the focus of the episode was on the one FEMALE tenure committee member. 

It felt like the writers had an idea and tried to shoehorn the character's motives into it after the fact. Plot-driven, not character-driven. Plot-driven just isn't good writing.

(I can *kinda* see Howard wanting to witness the mayhem, but he's usually not the type to just stir up a pile of ants for no reason like that.)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Hank said:


> This was my biggest complaint about the show early on. It's gotten much better since then with the addition of more girls, but I think it still sometimes resorts to old sitcom plots with science jokes.


Sigh. And many here think the opposite. That it was about geeks in the beginning and is now more sitcom with geeks sprinkled in.

I would agree with them but it is still funny and has enough geek stuff. The early shows were stunning in that they did geeks right.

Now it is just good even though it is less geeky.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

TonyD79 said:


> Maybe but I loved how Bernadette was trying to sober him up so he would shut up.


I am just waiting for Bernadette to open up a can of woopa#$ and really beat the bejebbers out of someone at some point!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> They can explain until they're blue in the face, but it doesn't explain away the way the real world works. Whatever positions the guys might have, they aren't in tenure-track positions.


It ain't real life. It's a tv show. A comedy. Fake. With just enough reality blended in to make it feel real enough.

Come on. Where in real life would penny afford that apartment living alone and fall in love with a complete awkward geek while remaining out of jail at the same time?

Sitcom.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

replaytv said:


> I am just waiting for Bernadette to open up a can of woopa#$ and really beat the bejebbers out of someone at some point!


I laughed at that. Plot for next year.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Polcamilla said:


> It felt like the writers had an idea and tried to shoehorn the character's motives into it after the fact. Plot-driven, not character-driven.


Do you even watch this show?!?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Polcamilla said:


> One thing I didn't get and kept waiting for the tie-in and it never arrived, was WHY the girls were pushing so hard to get the guys to the memorial service.


So they could shmooze with the tenure committee people.



Hank said:


> This was my biggest complaint about the show early on. It's gotten much better since then with the addition of more girls, but I think it still sometimes resorts to old sitcom plots with science jokes.


Weird. I agree with you that the show HAS gotten better overall with the addition of the girls, but I *also* think that it has gotten to be WAY more generic sitcom-y + sprinkling of science jokes.. Exactly the opposite of what you two are saying.

So it's better overall, but less geeky.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

While the girlfriends might have had some additional motivation, I think the doctor's primary reason for going for the vacant position was plain old competition. We've seen all of them be competitive in the past, not just in video games. As soon as one of them expressed the slightest interest in the position, ( nudged by Howard ) the rest all piled on.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Tenure is not competitive. You earn tenure by winning a tenure-track position (i.e., an Assistant Professorship), and then putting in several years of fairly grueling teaching and research. You then apply for tenure, and are granted or denied it on the basis of the quality of your teaching and research.


I have a vague idea this has been discussed in the past in these threads.. but I'll ask (possibly again).

Do you essentially get "a few tries" at getting tenure, then that's that?

Admittedly, my legal knowledge comes from lawyer shows (which is probably just as bad as trying to find out how universities work from Big Bang Theory)&#8230; but it seems like lawyers get a couple of tries to become partner&#8230; and if they don't get it then, they realize they either stay as a low level peon, or go to another firm/start their own.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mattack said:


> I have a vague idea this has been discussed in the past in these threads.. but I'll ask (possibly again).
> 
> Do you essentially get "a few tries" at getting tenure, then that's that?


As a general rule, failure to get tenure means you're effectively finished at that university. You can hope to get a tenure-track position at another school and start over, but that would mean another seven years as an Assistant Professor.

Failure to get tenure also generally means you've seriously screwed up your career during your Assistant Professorship...not done any decent research, pissed off your fellow faculty, been a lousy teacher, or some combination of the above. And word of the specific deficiencies that led to your tenure fail will tend to get around...academic fields are fairly small and insular. In my admittedly limited experience (in the humanities), I've never heard of somebody getting two cracks at it.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

mattack said:


> So they could shmooze with the tenure committee people.
> 
> Weird. I agree with you that the show HAS gotten better overall with the addition of the girls, but I *also* think that it has gotten to be WAY more generic sitcom-y + sprinkling of science jokes.. Exactly the opposite of what you two are saying.
> 
> So it's better overall, but less geeky.


We actually agree. In the early seasons, the plethora of science/geek jokes completely overshadowed the fact that the underlying plots were tired, old, sitcom plots we've all seen before. But they were so drowned out by the science jokes. that's what everyone focused on as being unique, not realizing the actual underlying plots were pretty basic/recycled.

Now they're doing less science/geek jokes, so the old plots are easier to see.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

Thought it was a pretty good episode. Sober and dressed well.. way to go Penny


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

The Big Bang Theory - Gangnam Style - Music Video 




Kaley through the years.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

replaytv said:


> The Big Bang Theory - Gangnam Style - Music Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 5,318,008


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

replaytv said:


> The Big Bang Theory - Gangnam Style - Music Video


ok, that was pretty stupid... it's just a stream of BBT clips with a Gangham Style instrumental backing track. Besides just being the backing track, there's absolutely nothing "Gangham Style" about the video. It's not even in sync with the music. I could take the exact same video, and play "Play that Funky Music White Boy" behind it with the same (non) effect.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Polcamilla said:


> It felt like the writers had an idea and tried to shoehorn the character's motives into it after the fact. Plot-driven, not character-driven. Plot-driven just isn't good writing.





Hank said:


> In the early seasons, the plethora of science/geek jokes completely overshadowed the fact that the underlying plots were tired, old, sitcom plots we've all seen before. But they were so drowned out by the science jokes. that's what everyone focused on as being unique, not realizing the actual underlying plots were pretty basic/recycled.
> 
> Now they're doing less science/geek jokes, so the old plots are easier to see.


Hank, you'll probably disagree with me, but here goes anyway.

I don't think it's necessarily a bad thing for a show to use, in your terms "an old plot". This could mean a show re-using a plot which it has used already, or a show using a plot which has been used by other shows before.

Case A: the same show uses an idea multiple times (e.g. M*A*S*H did several episodes in which characters wrote letters home).

Case B: a show uses an idea we've already seen on lots of different shows (e.g. "Groundhog Day" sequences).

If either of these are done right, the episodes can be brilliant. If they are bad episodes, it doesn't matter how good the re-used plot elements are.

What makes a recycled plot especially good? It's the intersection of the characters in the show we're watching now with the plot we know from before. If there's an unexpected twist that reveals something non-obvious, which feels right and makes it resonate all the more, even better.

I agree with Polcamilla that this episode feels forced. It's a retread of the episode where everyone fought over an office, with a search-and-replace to drop "tenure" and "tenure committee" in to replace "office" and "office space gatekeeper" or whatever person decides who gets what space.

Note to everyone who says that it doesn't matter what the real rules of tenure are, because this is sitcom-land. It does matter. The more you know about a real topic, the funnier you can be, because you get material from what happens in real life. You can put in stuff which is wildly out of real, but the secret to doing that is that you keep everything else as real as possible.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> They can explain until they're blue in the face, but it doesn't explain away the way the real world works. Whatever positions the guys might have, they aren't in tenure-track positions.


Well la dee dah fancy pants sitting up in their ivory soap tower passing judgment on all us peons for not knowing the rules on getting a job for life and a career path that seemingly let's you retire with full pay and have affairs with dirty co eds.

(Just kidding I just wanted to write ivory soap tower)


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Sigh. And many here think the opposite. That it was about geeks in the beginning and is now more sitcom with geeks sprinkled in.
> 
> I would agree with them but it is still funny and has enough geek stuff. The early shows were stunning in that they did geeks right.
> 
> Now it is just good even though it is less geeky.


I think both sides are wrong. It was, is and will forever be a fairly traditional multi-camera sitcom. I know some people want to believe some secret intern secretly wrote geek bits into the scripts but it did not happen.

For some reason people want to make it out to be something it never claimed to be or seriously changed from how it used to be.

It is a very traditional sitcom and also is very funny. Sometimes people try to use the label as an insult and at least in this case it does not fit.

Cheers was a very standard and traditional sitcom and it was one of the best shows on tv. Big Bang's audience has actually grown, which rarely happens. It is a combination of being a really good show and TBS lumping it out 20 hours a day.

I suspect you would not find anyone involved in the show in any significant way that the intent was to be an inside joke factory for science nerds.

Sure the show has changed. A lot if shows take a season plus to find their footing. It is unlikely anyone said "No more nerd jokes"

A benefit of the show doing well was they were able to broaden the cast and broaden the appeal. I am pretty sure even NBC would have to cancel an inside the science nerd sitcom after one episode (by the way I think abc made that show with cavemren)

As far ss I know the show has had a pretty consistent stable of writers from the beginning.

All I care is the show is funny and entertaining. I don't care if every university in the US has the exact same rules and regulations when it comes to tenure because it doesn't matter. If they made it right how would they make the show funnier or more entertaining? As someone who knows nothing about tenured professorship I can easily be mislead to believe that out if thousands of schools one has a limited number if positions available for tenure.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Even though I am not enough of a nerd (I am sorry to say) to understand all the jokes, I do really enjoy the nerdish jokes that I understand and it gives me something to explain to my sig' other. Although I doubt if she appreciates cares/enjoys the jokes that have to be explained. 

I am rewatching most of the WGN reruns and am catching more funny things every time I watch them.


----------



## rosieambles (Jan 22, 2013)

TonyD79 said:


> It ain't real life. It's a tv show. A comedy. Fake. With just enough reality blended in to make it feel real enough.
> 
> Come on. Where in real life would penny afford that apartment living alone and fall in love with a complete awkward geek while remaining out of jail at the same time?
> 
> Sitcom.


Right. Whereas two guys who guys with salaried positions at the university room together since they appear to make less than a waitress at the cheesecake factory.

Sitcoms always take place in residences no one could afford. The girls on friends lived in a huge two bedroom apartment despite having low wage jobs. Rent control only goes so far....


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

First, no one wants to see a show where all the characters are crammed in a room the size of a telephone booth (TARDIS exempted).

Second, the boys live together because they spend all their money on toys.  And we have seen Sheldon had money just sitting around anyway.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

More importantly, nobody wants to film in a room the size of a telephone booth...all that equipment takes up a lot of space, and they need to be able to move the camera around the people.

It's one of those film tropes that started out as a practicality and then took on a life of its own.

I remember once a show that had somebody living in a vaguely realistic NYC apartment, and it was quite startling. The cop show with Maria Bello. Very tiny kitchen by Hollywood standards, although still fairly roomy by NYC standards.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Sitcoms always take place in residences no one could afford. The girls on friends lived in a huge two bedroom apartment despite having low wage jobs. Rent control only goes so far....[/QUOTE said:


> What about King Of Queens, they couldn't afford to rent the basement.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> More importantly, nobody wants to film in a room the size of a telephone booth...all that equipment takes up a lot of space, and they need to be able to move the camera around the people.
> 
> It's one of those film tropes that started out as a practicality and then took on a life of its own.
> 
> I remember once a show that had somebody living in a vaguely realistic NYC apartment, and it was quite startling. The cop show with Maria Bello. Very tiny kitchen by Hollywood standards, although still fairly roomy by NYC standards.


_Smash_, despite it's flaws, also seems to show moderately realistic NY apartments.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I don't watch Two Broke Girls, but what is their apartment like?


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

Kablemodem said:


> I don't watch Two Broke Girls, but what is their apartment like?


Palatial with Murphy beds.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

eddyj said:


> First, no one wants to see a show where all the characters are crammed in a room the size of a telephone booth (TARDIS exempted).
> 
> Second, the boys live together because they spend all their money on toys.  And we have seen Sheldon had money just sitting around anyway.


Eddy is wise.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> _Smash_, despite it's flaws, also seems to show moderately realistic NY apartments.


Except for the giant space the two new guys live in. I mean they are waiters and they have a cool loft with a view and roof space?


----------



## rosieambles (Jan 22, 2013)

LoadStar said:


> _Smash_, despite it's flaws, also seems to show moderately realistic NY apartments.


Right. How about Tom's place last week or the directors or Julia or..... ( yes, they're successful, that actually makes sense).

But, so often they don't. I know people in NYC who paid $500k for 500 SF condos. You don't see them on TV.

This appt in Paris is closer to real life.

http://curbed.com/archives/2013/04/08/come-see-the-slick-tricks-of-a-130-square-foot-paris-pad.php


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

rosieambles said:


> Right. How about Tom's place last week or the directors or Julia or..... ( yes, they're successful, that actually makes sense).


Yeah, I was thinking of people like Ivy; from what we've seen of her place, it is primarily a small galley kitchen and a living area. I think the apartment that Karen was (is?) sharing with the other ensemble person was about the same size.

Yeah, Julia lived in a brownstone townhouse someplace during season 1, I think, and Derek has a rather posh loft, so I'm not thinking about people like that.

(I lost track of the show, and haven't seen recent episodes, so I don't know if the living arrangements have changed.)


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

mwhip said:


> Except for the giant space the two new guys live in. I mean they are waiters and they have a cool loft with a view and roof space?


It's supposed to be really far away from where Broadway is, though. (Not sure if they've mentioned a borough or not though).


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

As derails go, this is a very strange one.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

It would only be strange it it actually had some relevance to the show!


----------



## aaronw (Apr 13, 2001)

mwhip said:


> Except for the giant space the two new guys live in. I mean they are waiters and they have a cool loft with a view and roof space?


well, as everyone keeps mentioning, they do live all the way out in williamsburg! The audacity! (part of Brooklyn, but unless you're familiar with the new york/manhattan vibe, you don't quite get the disdain for the "outer boroughs".


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Wait, Williamsburg is where 2 Broke Girls live, right?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mattack said:


> Wait, Williamsburg is where 2 Broke Girls live, right?


Huh? I thought we were talking about The Golden Girls.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Could someone please wake me when the thread returns to BBT topics?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Can we get back to talking about how Penny looked instead?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> Can we get back to talking about how Penny looked instead?


She looked drunk.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

replaytv said:


> Could someone please wake me when the thread returns to BBT topics?


Wouldn't that be a felony?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I disagree with ALL of you....


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> I disagree with ALL of you....


No you don't.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I disagree with both Bierboy and Rob.


----------



## rosieambles (Jan 22, 2013)

Polcamilla said:


> As derails go, this is a very strange one.


Ok, let's discuss if Penny is a drunk/immoral again... LOL


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

bryhamm said:


> Can we get back to talking about how Penny looked instead?


She used her eyes.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

bryhamm said:


> Can we get back to talking about how Penny looked instead?


Yes, let's refocus:










There. That's better.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Yes, let's refocus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"And they did burst forth with great acclaim, and the fellas said ' they are good' and a AFF said 'I got nothing' "


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Raj's mental problems don't keep him from being insulting to AFF.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Yes, let's refocus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't believe there was a second in that scene where Raj wasn't looking dumbfounded at, ahem, Penny.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I can't believe there was a second in that scene where Raj wasn't looking dumbfounded at, ahem, Penny.


Well, he has seen her naked.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

JYoung said:


> Well, he has seen her naked.


And he's been in bed with her, right?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

loubob57 said:


> And he's been in bed with her, right?


...and she was drunk....and, if he'd been a minor, it would have been a felony....


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> ...and she was drunk....and, if he'd been a minor, it would have been a felony....


No, it's only a felony if she doesn't know that the drinks are alcoholic but the bartender serves her anyway.

Don't you pay attention to these threads?!? It's not that complicated!


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I like that Kripke doesn't know why kids giggle when he talks.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> As a general rule, failure to get tenure means you're effectively finished at that university. You can hope to get a tenure-track position at another school and start over, but that would mean another seven years as an Assistant Professor.
> 
> Failure to get tenure also generally means you've seriously screwed up your career during your Assistant Professorship...not done any decent research, pissed off your fellow faculty, been a lousy teacher, or some combination of the above. And word of the specific deficiencies that led to your tenure fail will tend to get around...academic fields are fairly small and insular. In my admittedly limited experience (in the humanities), I've never heard of somebody getting two cracks at it.


Most of what you've said here is true for tenure in the sciences as well, except that you don't have to be a major screw-up to not get tenure: it's not a "it's yours to lose" situation once you get on the track.

Most science departments have pretty strict requirements for tenure and they can be hard to achieve. My cousin, for example, is on the tenure track at a major university and she needs to have a certain number of papers published in peer-reviewed journals and get a certain number of major funding grants within a certain time-frame to be considered. Publishing papers is one thing, but getting grants (especially these days) is not necessarily just a matter of working hard.

But as you say, if you don't make it you're done at that university and you have to move on.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I RARELY laugh out loud uproariously at TV, but the handshake between Sheldon and the HR lady made me totally bust out laughing - totally unexpected!!! (to me, anyway)

And it didn't dawn on me before that it was Regina King (recently of _Southland_) playing that part - such very different characters.

And if there are any others out there who don't give a rat's a$$ about the whole tenure or what kind of academic positions the guys have or whatever, I just wanted to let you know that you are not alone. And if it turns out that I AM alone in feeling that way, well, that won't change how I feel.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

You're not alone.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

It's a sit-com. 
TV shows never get details right about any profession.
That's the reason I would never ever watch a dog show on TV- I would be pulling my hair out with no remedy possible. Not worth it.
Life is too short to entertain yourself by watching something that drives you nuts.
IMO.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> It's a sit-com.
> TV shows never get details right about any profession.
> That's the reason I would never ever watch a dog show on TV- I would be pulling my hair out with no remedy possible. Not worth it.
> Life is too short to entertain yourself by watching something that drives you nuts.
> IMO.


Scrubs was pretty accurate as to how hospitals and doctors work.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

fmowry said:


> Scrubs was pretty accurate as to how hospitals and doctors work.


And House too! I am sure hospitals allow doctors to do all the stuff they did!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

fmowry said:


> Scrubs was pretty accurate as to how hospitals and doctors work.


Because The Todd was a typical example of a surgeon who'd be retained?


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Yes, let's refocus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We need to refocus again.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No, it's only a felony if she doesn't know that the drinks are alcoholic but the bartender serves her anyway.
> 
> Don't you pay attention to these threads?!? It's not that complicated!


I not only pay attention, but I have time lines posted across my south wall, and on the north wall I have all the newspaper clippings about the bodies buried in the back yard. 
I do actually find it VERY complicated, but that is why I like it. My eyes glaze over and my hands tremble with glee!!! 
And now that I have discovered Ms. Kaley Cuoco is being broadcast in reruns on real old sitcoms on TV, I have another source of fun! Too bad the plots are so bad!


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Because The Todd was a typical example of a surgeon who'd be retained?


Me thinks somebody forgot to take their sarcasm pill today.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Because The Todd was a typical example of a surgeon who'd be retained?





verdugan said:


> Me thinks somebody forgot to take their sarcasm pill today.


/sarcasmfive


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> /sarcasmfive


Ha. I see what you did there.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Can't resist. From Ausiello:


> Big Bang EP Steven Molaro tells TVLine that the tenure situation is "an ongoing thing" and that "there's no reason why that story thread could not continue through Season 7 or 8." However, he says with a laugh, "I _do _need to do more research about tenure and how long these things take."


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> You know, a new community member would wander into BBT threads and be soooo lost.
> 
> (Oops, I said "lost")


Of course a new community member would be lost. This is OUR island!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I've been following these threads for years and I still get lost.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I was watching an old BBT when Alex hit on Leonard and can't believe that he didn't trade Penny in for Alex.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

replaytv said:


> I was watching an old BBT when Alex hit on Leonard and can't believe that he didn't trade Penny in for Alex.


Why? He was getting laid for the first time in his life.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

Sorry.....

help - I missed something - an episode somewhere... when did Raj get a dog ?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

replaytv said:


> I was watching an old BBT when Alex hit on Leonard and can't believe that he didn't trade Penny in for Alex.


Wasn't that episode this season? I guess "old" is relative.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

angbear1985 said:


> Sorry.....
> 
> help - I missed something - an episode somewhere... when did Raj get a dog ?


Howard and Bernadette gave him one (those real tiny ones) at the end of one of the many lonely boy Raj episodes. He was excited to see if it would fit in his man purse. I think is the one where gay woman wants to marry him to get their families off their backs. Edit: It is Transporter Malfunction episode.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

When did Sheldon start knocking on doors three times? I am watching season 1 and he isn't doing it. Did something happen that caused him to start doing that?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Donbadabon said:


> When did Sheldon start knocking on doors three times? I am watching season 1 and he isn't doing it. Did something happen that caused him to start doing that?


Season 2, Episode 5, "The Euclid Alternative."

Nothing changed that caused it, other than that the show decided to give that trait to him as one of his quirks.

Edit: Season 1, Episode 10, "The Loobenfeld Decay," is an earlier example.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Couldn't tell if it was her in first rav 4 commercial is clearly Penny in new one.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

cannonz said:


> Couldn't tell if it was her in first rav 4 commercial is clearly Penny in new one.


Huh?

The actress who plays Penny, Kaley Cuoco, is featured in the ad. The character of Penny, on the other hand, is not.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Donbadabon said:


> When did Sheldon start knocking on doors three times? I am watching season 1 and he isn't doing it. Did something happen that caused him to start doing that?


"Knock, Sheldon's

When knocking on someone's door, Sheldon follows this slightly obsessive pattern:

knock-knock-knock "name", knock-knock-knock "name", knock-knock-knock "name"

In the flashback episode, Sheldon uses the knock pattern when he interrupts Leonard and Joyce Kim, implying that he has been using it for years. This is a minor inconsistency since he wasn't using it at the beginning of the series. For example, in Hamburger Postulate, he runs across the hall and simply knocks rapidly on Penny's door to ask about semiotics. The first time he uses a variation of what will become his signature knock is in The Loobenfeld Decay (episode 10 of the first season) when he knocks on Leonard's door in the middle of the night, but in that case he knocks four times before saying Leonard's name. During that episode, he also repeats the knocking pattern over and over and over, not just three times, and uses it on Penny's door as well as Leonard's.

As time goes by, Sheldon uses his obsessive knock pattern most frequently on Penny's door. She tries to explain to him that it's a small apartment and he doesn't need to knock over and over, but he doesn't change his behaviour. She even points out that she waits on the other side of the door for him to finish his knocking pattern and he points out that he knows she does (he can see the shadow of her feet).

Penny eventually begins messing with him, in one case opening the door before he gets to his third knock and in another case knocking back in the same pattern.

Another notable knock moment is when Penny hollers for help after falling in the bathtub and Sheldon comes across the hall, knocking on each intervening door."

http://wiki.the-big-bang-theory.com/wiki/Knock,_Sheldon's


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

My favorite is when she says who do we love between his Penny's.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

replaytv said:


> I was watching an old BBT when Alex hit on Leonard and can't believe that he didn't trade Penny in for Alex.


What self respecting geek fella can say 'no' to a lady that thinks the funnest (sp) thing to do it to go and see "Kip Thorne give a lecture on subatomic space-time."? 
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45_sw9zqNLw[/media]
She was looking good in that blue sweater too!


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

And honestly, one of my biggest problems with the show lately is that Leonard and Penny seem to be REALLY solidly together and I Do Not Get It. I can absolutely see what SHE sees in him, but I cannot see what HE sees in her. He can do so, SO much better!


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

replaytv said:


> I was watching an old BBT when Alex hit on Leonard and can't believe that he didn't trade Penny in for Alex.


IMO Leonard really dropped the ball when he didn't get break up with Priya after she moved back to India. Because of that he didn't end up pursuing something with adorable comic book artist Alice:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Leonard really has done far, far better than he deserves...


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Leonard really has done far, far better than he deserves...


Ah, the magic of television!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

sbourgeo said:


> Ah, the magic of television!


Where people like me live in cheap, spacious apartments with spectacular views, and have to choose between multiple amazing women.

No wonder I spend more time watching television than living my life.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Polcamilla said:


> And honestly, one of my biggest problems with the show lately is that Leonard and Penny seem to be REALLY solidly together and I Do Not Get It. I can absolutely see what SHE sees in him, but I cannot see what HE sees in her. He can do so, SO much better!


The important point is that HE doesn't think so.

And she's not as vapid as she used to be, I'll give her that.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

Ereth said:


> And she's not as vapid as she used to be, I'll give her that.


True. It is still not a partnership of equals though.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Polcamilla said:


> And honestly, one of my biggest problems with the show lately is that Leonard and Penny seem to be REALLY solidly together and I Do Not Get It. I can absolutely see what SHE sees in him, but I cannot see what HE sees in her. He can do so, SO much better!





Polcamilla said:


> True. It is still not a partnership of equals though.


It's not a partnership of equals from either direction. Leonard is smart but geeky and lacks confidence. Penny is beautiful and independent but a little slutty and not that smart.

Frankly, I think Leonard is getting the better end of the deal, by far.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Polcamilla said:


> And honestly, one of my biggest problems with the show lately is that Leonard and Penny seem to be REALLY solidly together and I Do Not Get It. I can absolutely see what SHE sees in him, but I cannot see what HE sees in her. He can do so, SO much better!












I can think of a few reasons why.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Polcamilla said:


> And honestly, one of my biggest problems with the show lately is that Leonard and Penny seem to be REALLY solidly together and I Do Not Get It. I can absolutely see what SHE sees in him, but I cannot see what HE sees in her.


She's generally a very sweet and warm individual, and while not as book smart as the guys, she is a very quick thinker. He can do a lot worse.


JYoung said:


> I can think of a few reasons why.


There is that as well.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Polcamilla said:


> And honestly, one of my biggest problems with the show lately is that Leonard and Penny seem to be REALLY solidly together and I Do Not Get It. I can absolutely see what SHE sees in him, but I cannot see what HE sees in her. He can do so, SO much better!


And, on behalf of all the frumpy geeks everywhere, I need to say: I love you! 

In the real world, though, guys like Leonard usually can't even pay for girls that look like Penny


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

JYoung said:


> I can think of a few reasons why.


Is that a few, or a couple?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Anubys said:


> And, on behalf of all the frumpy geeks everywhere, I need to say: I love you!
> 
> In the real world, though, guys like Leonard usually can't even pay for girls that look like Penny


What about Henry Kissinger dating all those drop dead gorgeous ladies so many years ago? I always thought he was the King Of Nerds, or the Hobbits, or both.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

replaytv said:


> What about Henry Kissinger dating all those drop dead gorgeous ladies so many years ago? I always thought he was the King Of Nerds, or the Hobbits, or both.


Well, there's a bit of a difference between being one of the most powerful men in the world, and being, um, Leonard.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, there's a bit of a difference between being one of the most powerful men in the world, and being, um, Leonard.


Really??!! I have yet to get sexually excited by Margaret Thatcher (alive or dead) , Pelosi, Hillary Rodham Clinton, or any other political figure. Or for that matter, Oprah, Ellen DeGeneres, Geraldine Ferraro, or Sarah Palin.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

replaytv said:


> Really??!! I have yet to get sexually excited by Margaret Thatcher (alive or dead) , Pelosi, Hillary Rodham Clinton, or any other political figure. Or for that matter, Oprah, Ellen DeGeneres, Geraldine Ferraro, or Sarah Palin.


Not one of whom ranks among the most powerful men in the world.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

replaytv said:


> Really??!! I have yet to get sexually excited by Margaret Thatcher (alive or dead) , Pelosi, Hillary Rodham Clinton, or any other political figure. Or for that matter, Oprah, Ellen DeGeneres, Geraldine Ferraro, or Sarah Palin.


I've got my flame suit on, since someone will accuse me of being sexist, but in response to your assertion, I think it mostly works in the woman->man direction, and not so much in the man->woman direction.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

I thought Sarah Palin _was_ a turn-on for some.

But more because she looks like Tina Fey.

Huh? Big Bang what?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Not one of whom ranks among the most powerful men in the world.


 Now THAT I agree with....


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

Hank said:


> I've got my flame suit on, since someone will accuse me of being sexist, but in response to your assertion, I think it mostly works in the woman->man direction, and not so much in the man->woman direction.


Wait---what?

I can sincerely say I've had no interest in Winston Churchill, Bill Clinton, John Bayner, Newt Gingrich, or Henry Kissinger. Since when are women irresistibly drawn to power and how does that make it okay for guys to value women based nearly exclusively on their looks?

It's kind of insulting the implication that someone as smart and successful as Leonard (and let's face it, he IS aesthetically attractive even if the producers hide it behind chunky glasses and layers of bland hoodies) should thank his lucky stars he was able to catch a female with above average facial symmetry and a high chest fat deposit to total body fat percentage ratio with whom he shares NO common interests.

It's also insulting when people comment that it's a shame to take someone pretty as Mayim Bialik and dress her so unattractively. They do no worse to her than ANY guy on the series, but somehow it is wrong for a girl to show talent without flaunting hotness?


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

Bonus Castle rant: A McArthur Genius Grant does NOT make a person sexier!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Polcamilla said:


> Since when are women irresistibly drawn to power and how does that make it okay for guys to value women based nearly exclusively on their looks?


I don't think anybody is suggesting either thing...only that both do happen. Some women ARE drawn to power, and some guys DO value women solely on their looks. It's not a good thing, but it does happen.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Yeah, it's a thing that happens.. nobody was saying IT MUST APPLY TO EVERYONE, ALL THE TIME. Sheesh.

I was just saying that IF/WHEN it happens, it's usually women being attracted to powerful men, and rarely men attracted to powerful women, although both obviously happen, but of course, not to EVERYONE. 

eta: I knew it would be either poc or murg to jump on my post and turn it into something it was not.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

I thought they went over this in Ally McBeal. John Cage was upset because Nelle couldn't be bothered to learn a secretary's name because the secretary didn't make enough so she wasn't important enough to know anything about. But Ally pointed out that John only knew the secretary's name because she was cute. And John must have accepted this because now he knows Nelle wouldn't have even looked at him twice if he wasn't a successful lawyer. And rather than having this behavior completely repulse him, he dated Nelle because she's pretty.

I mean: Ally McBeal discussed it, so isn't it validated and accepted social behavior? Sheesh!



(I can't decide what emoticon best fits here.)


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

alpacaboy said:


> I mean: Ally McBeal discussed it, so isn't it validated and accepted social behavior? Sheesh!
> 
> (I can't decide what emoticon best fits here.)


I never watched Ally McBeal, but I did see the Futurama episode that mocked it. That didn't get into gender issues much.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Yes, let's refocus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, my birthday isn't until October, but thanks, CBS! And Penny.

(Is that helium?)


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

I liked Bernadette's reaction to the boobs. "What is that, tape?! How are they staying up like that??"


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

ITYM Amy. Bernadette is no stranger to these "special effects".


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Drewster said:


> I liked Bernadette's reaction to the boobs. "What is that, tape?! How are they staying up like that??"





madscientist said:


> ITYM Amy. Bernadette is no stranger to these "special effects".


No, he meant Bernadette -- that was her actual line from the show.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Hank said:


> No, he meant Bernadette -- that was her actual line from the show.


Nope, that was Amy's line.

Howard: Oooooh, meercat fight!
Amy: You are all wasting your time. Sheldon is clearly the most qualified for the job and no amount of gravity-defying bosom is going to change that... Seriously, is that tape? How are they staying up like that?!?
Leonard: Way to hit them with both barrels. [fist bumps Penny]


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

oh, my memory has B saying it.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

Huh. Me too.

Guess I'll have to watch that scene AGAIN to verify.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

In the quest for truth, there's no such thing as too much diligence.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Polcamilla said:


> And honestly, one of my biggest problems with the show lately is that Leonard and Penny seem to be REALLY solidly together and I Do Not Get It. I can absolutely see what SHE sees in him, but I cannot see what HE sees in her. He can do so, SO much better!


Did you just come from opposite-land? How is Mr. Myxylpyk doing?

Socially awkward nerd gets "hot" chick to like him/go out with him? In the real world, she wouldn't give him the time of day (yes, there are RARE vaguely similar situations, e.g. Paulina Poritzkova & Rik Ocasek.. She has said that she likes that he's Spock-like, or something like that).

BTW, yes, I purposely put "hot" in quotes. I think the other two main female characters are way hotter than she is (one physically + mentally, one mentally), but I totally realize that most people think she's hot (the character & the actress).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

replaytv said:


> What about Henry Kissinger dating all those drop dead gorgeous ladies so many years ago? I always thought he was the King Of Nerds, or the Hobbits, or both.


http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/h/henryakis101648.html


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Hank said:


> I was just saying that IF/WHEN it happens, it's usually women being attracted to powerful men, and rarely men attracted to powerful women, although both obviously happen, but of course, not to EVERYONE.


I think many men are attracted to powerful women, but women don't usually date 'down', but men will. Hey, when it comes to men, they will date down, left, right, upside down, sideways, or catty-corner. They are just sluts when it comes right down to it.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

It was Amy's line.


----------



## aaronw (Apr 13, 2001)

Bringing this back from the dead, this re-ran recently and I just noticed when Sheldon is trying to make your momma jokes, he says something to the effect of "I came across your mother last night" but then the punch line never gets delivered. I think for a primetime sitcom they managed to sneak that one in pretty well...


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I thought the 'momma' jokes were stupid and out of taste.


----------

